# Ibook ne s'allume pas, connecteur alim orange



## Mr.Ludo (27 Août 2005)

Bonjour !

J'ai acheté hier un ibook d'occase. Il fonctionnait tres bien, il etait chargé, je m'en suis servi sur batterie, et quand ça a commencé à baisser je l'ai branché secteur, et tout se passait bien. Je lai éteint et je l'ai laissé en charge.

Ce matin, j'ai allumé, et j'ai noté que la batterie baissait bien qu'il fut branché. J'ai laissé faire, et la batterie s'est totalement vidée, l'ordi s'est éteint. Le connecteur est orange, mais cela ne semble pas charger. Le transfo reste froid (un peu tiede au milieu). Impossible de rallumer la bete.

J'ai bougé un peu le connecteur qui est passé au vert puis au orange. Enfin, j'ai pu le rallumer quelques secondes. Et ça s'est réteint.

Les temoins de chages en dessous sont éteint, sauf un qui clignote.

Peut faut il lui laisser beaucoup beaucoup de temps pour qu'il se recharge completement ?

Je crois que si l'alimentation était grillée, ça ne marcherait pas du tout n'est ce pas ?
Si la batterie était grillée, le temoin de charge ne fonctionnerait plus n'est ce pas ?

En fait j'en sais rien, j'echaffaude des hypotheses. C'est mon premier mac, et le reve tourne au cauchemar !!! Au secooooooooooooouuuuuuuurs !


----------



## Nobody (27 Août 2005)

Essaye d'emprunter un autre transfo chez un pote pour voir si ça charge. C'est peut-être le transfo qui est mort?


Bon courage!


----------



## Mr.Ludo (28 Août 2005)

Merci de ta réponse, qui confirme ce que j'aurais eu tendance à penser.
Malheureusement je suis le seul macuser de mon entourage, donc j'irai chez apple toulouse lundi matin pour voir si un nouveau transfo me permet de regler le probleme ! ;-)

Au passage, je souhaite remercier tous les gens de ce forum qui répondent aux questions si sympatiquement.

Vous êtes sympa ! Et c'est pas tous les jours que ça arrive sur les forums !

Merci, je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Mr.Ludo (29 Août 2005)

Alors, il semble qu'il y ait eu un probleme avec le connecteur femelle de l'ordi.
J'ai découvert sur un autre forum que le type à qui j'ai acheté l'ibook était au courant et n'a rien dit.
Je suis donc allé lui rapporté ce matin, tout est bien qui finit bien. j'aimerais quand meme avoir 3 sous de plus pour en acheter un neuf, parce que je l'avais acheté d'occase ici et que cette expérience m'a un peu refroidi.

Je vous tiendrai au courant de la suite, mais le peu que j'ai pratiqué m'a converti à mac !

Vivent les pommes!


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Août 2005)

Mr.Ludo a dit:
			
		

> Alors, il semble qu'il y ait eu un probleme avec le connecteur femelle de l'ordi.
> J'ai découvert sur un autre forum que le type à qui j'ai acheté l'ibook était au courant et n'a rien dit.


C'est abusé 

:modo: C'est quoi son nom et le susdit forum?
Ce genre de pratique doit être dénoncé car il risque de le revendre à une autre moins "investigatrice" que toi, et qui l'aura dans l'&#164;&#164;&#164;


----------



## drs (29 Août 2005)

salut

sans jeter en pature son nom et son pseudo sur le forum, ce qui serait peut etre pas tres bon pour lui, peut etre faudrait il en avertir les admins pour que les annonces de ce Macuser indélicat ne puissent plus paraitre sur MacGé.

Alex


----------



## Mr.Ludo (29 Août 2005)

ça c'est pas bete !


----------

